# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Thai Cultural Festival in Frankfurt

## schiene

::  Hab es eben erst gelesen und nix davon gewußt

Vom 19.6.09-21.6.09 findet in Frankfurt/Main ein Thai Cultural Festival statt.Die Veranstaltung findet im Stadtzentum an der Hauptwache statt.
Geboten werden jede Menge Folklore,Thai Boxen, Musik und natürlich wird bestimmt auch keiner verhungern.

Wir werden morgen 14:30 mal für 3 Stunden uns den Spaß anschauen.Muß abends leider wieder arbeiten  :: 

*http://www.feste-in-frankfurt.de/six...tural+Festival*

----------

Immer das Gleiche an diesen Festen........immer das Gleiche, egal wohin gehst.
Thailand , Deutschland, Schweiz etc...es ist immer das Gleiche. 

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Immer das Gleiche an diesen Festen........immer das Gleiche, egal wohin gehst.
> Thailand , Deutschland, Schweiz etc...es ist immer das Gleiche.


stimmt so nicht ganz Stefan,die Preise steigen fast stetig  ::  

Wir waren heut Nachmittag mal in der City.War gut besucht,paar Freßbuden,paar Verkaufstände,eine Bühne mit abwechselnden Programm und ganz pasables Wetter.BBilder muß ich erst hochlade,werde sie aber mal hier mit einbringen!!
Ei Bekannter hat gleich seinen Flug für Oktober gebucht.483 Euro inkl..Das finde ich nen vernünftigen Preis!!

----------


## schiene

Hier noch schnell paar Bilder vom Samstag Nachmittag

Pia (links)ist eine gute Bekannte und hatte ein schönes Thairestaurant in Frankfurt



auch die Preise waren für die Frankfurter City ok!

----------


## schiene

Morgen habe ich frei und wir wollen uns mit ein paar Freunden noch einmal zum Thai-Culture-Fest treffen.
@Stefan

ohne  Wildpinkelei  ::

----------

Habe mal die Gedanken des Publikums gelesen.....   ::

----------


## walter

Der Micha von drüben hat den Karaoke-Gesangswettbewerb gewonnen. Gratulation an Micha.   ::  

Sein Beitrag im Nitty:

Ich war dort.

Und dreimal dürft ihr raten wer den ersten Preis*
beim Gesangswettbewerb geholt hat.  :cool: 

Es gab ca. 20 Auftritte von einzelnen Sängerinnen und Sängern sowie Gruppen.

War gleich als erster dran. Die Veranstalter ließen sich da nicht umstimmen.

Dann sang ich mein stärktes Lied. Die große blonde, blauäugige Moderatorin mit der "Miss Germany 2009"-Schärpe fragte mich, um was es in dem Lied ginge.
Es ging um einen armen Bauern, der so arm war, dass er keine Frau finden- und behalten konnte - mein Lieblingslied eben. Denn es ist ein Song (vom großen Aed) mit dem ich mich mit jeder Silbe aus tiefstem Herzen identifizieren kann. Offenbar spüren die Leute das.

Denn der Applaus und der Lärm, den die zahlreichen Menschen auf dem vollbesetzten Platz der Hauptwache veranstalteten, ließ mich erst mal zusammenzucken. Habe sowas in Deutschland in dem Umfang noch nicht erlebt.

Preis: *Flug nach Bangkok mit Thai-Airways, zwei Übernachtungen im Landmark-Hotel, Flug nach Phuket mit Bangkok Airways fünf Übernachtungen im "The Vijitt Resort Phuket".

----------

> Denn es ist ein Song (vom großen Aed) mit dem ich mich mit jeder Silbe aus tiefstem Herzen identifizieren kann.


Aed bezahlt aber sicher nicht fürs ficken......

----------


## Daniel Sun

hehe...na der Micha muß ja jetzt nur noch fürs ficken bezahlen...
...die Reisekosten bekommt er ja schon mal gesponsort!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...und Schiene, 
haste den Cadillac Robby getroffen ?
der wollte Heute auch dort hin

----------


## schiene

nö,den Robert hab ich nicht gesehen,waren aber viele Leute unterwegs.

Hier noch paar Bilder vom Sonntag





der Gewinner des Karaokewettbewerbes

----------


## schiene



----------

Ich mache Uwe mal wieder ein Kompliment.
(das letzte liegt ja schon etwas zurück)

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wer hat den jetzt den Karaoke Wettbewerb gewonnen? Doch nicht Micha?

----------


## Robert

> Wer hat den jetzt den Karaoke Wettbewerb gewonnen? Doch nicht Micha?


Doch sicher, zumindest am Samstag, und 2 Tickets abgestaubt, von denen er nur eins brauchen kann...

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ach so, es gab also zwei Wettbewerbe.

Wiso kann er nur das eine gebrauchen??? Er wird doch wohl jemanden finden der mit fliegt.

----------


## walter

Viel besser. Er konnte diesen "Doppelflug" in zwei Singleflüge umbuchen. Wer bringt denn das Wasser ans Meer? Er sicher nicht.   ::  

Nur bei den Inlandflügen muß er sich bis zum Ende September entscheiden. 
Aber das ist doch nur eine kleine Übung. Hat mich gefreut für den Kerl, der durch seine manchmal entwaffnete Ehrlichkeit diesen Flug auch verdient hat.   ::

----------


## Robert

> Viel besser. Er konnte diesen "Doppelflug" in zwei Singleflüge umbuchen. Wer bringt denn das Wasser ans Meer? Er sicher nicht.   
> 
> Nur bei den Inlandflügen muß er sich bis zum Ende September entscheiden. 
> Aber das ist doch nur eine kleine Übung. Hat mich gefreut für den Kerl, der durch seine manchmal entwaffnete Ehrlichkeit diesen Flug auch verdient hat.


Wir sind im offenen Bereich deshalb nur die Aussage "Ich habe keine sehr gute Meinung von ihm..."

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na wenn er sogar die Möglichkeit hat, aus dem Flug zwei Flüge zu machen, ist doch alles im Lot.
Die Inlandsflüge würde ich eh nur als Bonus sehen....sei es ihm gegönnt...

----------


## walter

Schade daß ich nicht gut singen kann. Nicht einmal auf Deutsch.   ::

----------

> ...Hat mich gefreut für den Kerl, der durch seine manchmal entwaffnete Ehrlichkeit diesen Flug auch verdient hat.


Walter, tummel Dich mal ein bisschen weniger im Nutella.
Was ist bei einen bekennenden Blankpuderer, notorischem Geschwindigkeitsüberschreiter und sich als Überegoist outender Unangenehmling "_entwaffnende Ehrlichkeit_"?

----------

